# Snow already???



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Here ya go sam...



heres 2 pics of sams snow machine.. ready to go and already tested this year..


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=63815>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

heres one more


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=63816>


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey:

Dont be sending pics like that this early. I still have to mount my blower after I get done with the leaves....... 

Hey John where were the pics taken at?

mg: Bob


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i agree bob.. i still am going to cut the grass/leaves this weekend..
these are pics from samsamsram from oregon

sam you want to give details???


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*SNOW REMOVOAL and SNOW ALREADY*

 :winky: 
TO EVERYONE ON THE FORUM THAT MIGHT BE SOMEWHAT  
I COULD NOT GET THE PICTURES TO SEND TO THE FORUM, SO I SENT THEM TO JOHN AND LIKE ALWAYS """ JOHN WAS THERE READY TO GIVE SOMEONE HELP. :spinsmile 
THANK'S JOHN AND :thumbsup: TO YOU


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: SNOW REMOVOAL and SNOW ALREADY*



> _Originally posted by SAM SAMSRAM _
> * I SENT THEM TO JOHN AND LIKE ALWAYS """ JOHN WAS THERE READY TO GIVE SOMEONE HELP. :spinsmile
> THANK'S JOHN AND :thumbsup: TO YOU *



no problem Sam & Jeannie.... 

My Bill is in the mail!!!:furious: :furious: 


way too early for snow..


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *That looks like a very wet, heavy snow to move. The kind where the ground and grass gets peeled up with it.
> 
> Those first few snows are hell on the lawn and driveway. *


 cruisin :tractorsm 
You got that right. It was really wet, but I got lucky I only removed
a (sortta small hmmmmm :devil: ) spot on the lawn , so I just moved the pile of snow on top.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *i agree bob.. i still am going to cut the grass/leaves this weekend.. *


I'm in the same boat as you simple john. I have to let the leaves dry out a little before I can bag them. Unfortunately they are predicting freezing weather this weekend so trying to bag ice chunks will be even easier!:dazed: 

Andy


----------

